# Remove Voicemail Icon



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

I want to remove the voicemail icon it reappears with every reboot. I don't have standard voicemail on my account and I use google voice instead. How can I make my phone understand that I don't have a voicemail?

Running CM4DXGB with PowerBoost.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I have never seen that but I have a few suggestions. First clear data in the app management and if that doesn't work then uninstall then reinstall. Then if that doesn't work a possible relishing of your ROM may help but that may be a little over kill

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Did you set the voice mail as google voice instead of carrier in call settings?


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

bmt11 said:


> Did you set the voice mail as google voice instead of carrier in call settings?


This didn't work but there is a setting there to remove voicemail notifications. That worked for me.

Running CM4DXGB with PowerBoost.


----------

